# Hilfe ich bin Schlaf-süchtig!



## marion9394 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein kleines aber wirklich störendes Problem! Ich schlafe einfach viiieeel zu viel und vieel zu lang! (seit ich nicht mehr wow zocke - und auch grad nix wirkliches nachkommt isses erst recht schlecht geworden!)

also mein tag sieht so aus, geh um halb 8 ausm haus, arbeite bis halb 6 und geh dann heim (hab wirklich keinen anstrengenden job), dann wird gegessen und vielleicht ein bissl was gezockt, und meißtens ratz ich dann so gegen halb 9 weg.... tjo scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sobald ich irgendwie lieg bin ich weg..

aber wie wachhalten? kaffee allein bringt bei mir nix, gute filme hab ich zwar daheim aber alle schon zick-mal gesehen, spielen is ja grad nicht, und für lesen isses bei mir fast zu dunkel (da werd ich noch viel schlimmer müde) tjo und das grandiose tv-programm kann man eh knicken - da schläft man wirklich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr ideen für mich?


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Wie wärs mit Sport ?

Was arbeitest du denn ? Wenn du ganzen Tag im Büro sitzt wundert es mich nicht. Da dein Kreislauf ganzen Tag nicht gefordert ist sackt das Blut irgendwann in die Beine ab und das Gehirn wird mit weniger Sauerstoff versorgt und man wird müde (Trägheitsgefühl)

Geh mal 30min lang joggen oder radfahren und ich sag dir du fühlst dich danach erfrischt und munter !


----------



## Thront (7. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Geh mal 30min lang joggen oder radfahren und ich sag dir du fühlst dich danach erfrischt und munter !




/signed.


----------



## cM2003 (7. April 2009)

Freund/Freundin
(Matratzen-)Sport
Motorrad fahren
Kalte Dusche

That's the way, I like it.
Schon nach Prioritäten geordnet.

-edit-
Wobei Motorrad fahren > normaler Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

naja

Hobby machen
wieder wow spielen^^
freund zulegen

mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (7. April 2009)

Permanente Müdigkeit kann übrigens auch durch Depressionen etc. kommen.
Man kann dem auch Medikamentös entgegen wirken. Allerdings haben diese häufig auch heftige Nebenwirkungen. Aber dafür biste dann auch 100%ig wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2009)

geb Stancer auch voll und ganz recht,zumal ich aus deinem Tattoo-thread weiss das du Grafikdesignerin bist.gerade da werden die Augen auch noch zusätzlich ständig belastet.kein Wunder das du abends müde ins Bett fällst wenn du nur sitzt und so 110%ige Arbeit abliefern musst...
auch ein Eintritt ins Fitnesscenter kann Wunder wirken.ich weiss von meiner Frau,das sie sich sehr schwer getan hatte alleine zu laufen oder Rad zu fahren(mittlerweile läuft sie regelmässig mit einer Freundin)...da kriegt man den inneren Schweinehund kaum rum wenn man was alleine anstellen soll,aber beim Fitness gibts ja z.B.Aerobic-Gruppen wo der Gruppenzwang allein schon antreibt und man durchaus neue Leute kennen lernt.im Winter eine schöne Alternative zur Büroarbeit,zumal die Studios heutzutage fast alle auch Sauna dabei haben,was im Winter ja richtig schön ist...
im Sommer kann man dann alternativ schwimmen,Rad fahren und joggen.am besten auch mit Freund oder Freundin(dann lässt man sich nicht so leicht hängen)...


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Ja, Fitnesscenter geht natürlich auch. Kann dir die Teilnahme an einem Spinning-Kurs empfehlen. Hab sowas letztens mal mitgemacht und obwohl ist Fitnesscenter eigentlich hasse (brauche die Bewegung in der Natur) hat es echt Spass gemacht.

Spinning ist Radfahren aufm Ergometer allerdings in der Gruppe und mit (Motivations)-Trainer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, musst halt nur deinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen. Man kann sich viele vornehmen, wichtig aber das man das dann auch durchzieht. Die meisten die mit Sport anfangen wollen scheitern in den ersten 2-3 Wochen, da sie es dann wieder schleifen lassen. Da muss man dann die Zähne zusammen beissen und nach etwa 4 Wochen gehts eigentlich wie von alleine.

Von Medikamenten rate ich zudem ausdrücklich ab. Ein Vorposter hatte sowas ja geschrieben und Medikamente können nie die Lösung sein. Wer Medikamente nimmt um nicht ständig einzuschlafen sollte besser zum Arzt gehen und sich untersuchen lassen, sofern man seine Gesundheit nicht ruinieren will.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines aber wirklich störendes Problem! Ich schlafe einfach viiieeel zu viel und vieel zu lang! (seit ich nicht mehr wow zocke - und auch grad nix wirkliches nachkommt isses erst recht schlecht geworden!)
> 
> ...


das ist nur ein denkfehler.
von 2 dingen kann man einfach nicht genug haben: essen und schlafen.
lies ein paar garfieldcomix und beschaeftige dich nicht mit depressionen


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Bin ich anderer Meinung (sofern dein Post ernst gemeint war):

Zu viel Essen führt zu Adipositas
Zu viel Schlaf kann zu einer Herz-Kreislaufschwäche führen

Zu wenig von beidem ist natürlich auch ungesund. Die Mitte ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

darf ich mal nach deinem alter Fragen?^^

Nira =P


----------



## cM2003 (7. April 2009)

Steht im Profil -> Baujahr 86 -> 23

-edit-
22 
1 Tag nach mir Geburtstag. Aber auch 1 Jahr jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. April 2009)

Übermässiger Schlaf kann viele Ursachen haben:

zuwenig Sport, Kreislauf im Keller!

Psychische Störung z.B. Depressionen -> mal zum Seelenklempner

Schlafkrankheit -> Empfehlung mal ins Schlaflabor zu gehen

wenn dich das echt so belastet würd ich die Punkte mal von oben nach unten abklopfen.....


----------



## eaglestar (7. April 2009)

Wenn nichts hilft, steht der Weg zum Arzt an.
Nach einer Blutuntersuchung sollte geklärt sein, ob mit dem Körper alles in Ordnung ist.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Definitiv Sport, das wird Dir jeder Arzt bestätigen. Muss auch nicht täglich sein. Alle 2-3 Tage ne halbe Stunde wird vermutlich schon helfen.


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

ist es nicht normal das man in bestimmten Lebensabschnitten übermäßig viel schläft?

Mit 17 war ich ein ziemliches murmeltier^^


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Wenn Dein Körper übermässige Leistungen bringen muss, aus welchem Grund auch immer kann das durchaus sein. Aber das sollte dann auch nicht allzu lange anhalten. Ich hab auch immer mal wieder meine Verschlafphasen (diese Woche zB :/) wo ich dann 1-2 Wochen praktisch jeden Tag verschlafe. Aber mit der Zeit lernt man damit umzugehn und wenn Du flexible Arbeitszeiten hast ist das eh kein Problem. Ansonsten lässt Du Dich halt von nem Mitbewohner wecken, sofern Du nicht alleine wohnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ist es nicht normal das man in bestimmten Lebensabschnitten übermäßig viel schläft?
> 
> Mit 17 war ich ein ziemliches murmeltier^^



Das stimmt schon, aber eigentlich nur Tagsüber! XD


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

also wenn ich den ganzen tag streng durchprogrammiere bin ich am ende alles andere als müde, träge usw... ^^
wenn ich nix zu tun hab geh ich logischer weise nach hause und dann... kp, müde^^

nach 5-6stunden bin ich eig. auch ausgeschlafen... o.o


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Das Problem kenne ich gut. Wenn ich abends auf dem Bett liege und TV gucke geht es gut. Sobald allerdings Werbung kommt schlafe ich ein. Wen wunderts?

Bei mir dürfte das auf den Kreislauf zurückzuführen sein. Ich bin so was von Unsportlich. Allerdings habe ich für Joggen oder so nicht viel Übrig. Das einzige was ich gerne mache, ist Schwimmen. Gehe aber nicht allzu gerne in Öffentliche Bäder. Nicht wegen meiner Figur, sondern weil ich nicht allzu gerne im Urin anderer Leute schwimme.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Sport treiben ist ein gewaltiger Begriff. Leider wird das meist automatisch mit joggen in Verbindung gebracht und das mögen nicht viele Leute. Dabei ist die Auswahl gewaltig:
- Baseball
- Basketball
- Curling
- Eishockey/Landhockey
- Eiskunstlauf
- Fahrrad fahren
- Fussball
- Gewichttraining (Gewichte stämmen, Bauch- und Rückenübungen, etc)
- Golf
- Handball
- Hochsprung
- Inline Skates/Rollschuh fahren
- Joggen/Laufband laufen
- Kampfsportarten ausüben (Boxen, Judo, Kung-Fu, Ringen, etc)
- Klettern
- Segeln
- Skateboarden
- Ski fahren/Snowboarden
- Sprinten
- Tennis
- Treppenlaufen
- Volleyball/Beachvolleyball
- Weitsprung
- Yoga

und und und...irgendwas wird schon dabei sein dass jemandem gefällt ^^ Das sind jetzt alles Sportarten bei denen man sich körperlich bewegen muss (und ja auch beim Golfen läuft man idR ne rechte Strecke, sofern man keinen Golfwagen nimmt). Von "Sport" wie Schach oder sowas hab ich jetzt mal abgesehen.
Ich persönlich empfehle jedem Radsport oder Inline-Skates fahren. Das gefällt den meisten Leuten, die sonst eher unsportlich sind.


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Gibt aber noch weitaus mehr Sportarten.

Am gescheitesten wäre aber eine Sportart aus dem Ausdauerbereich, da diese das Herz-Kreislaufsystem trainieren.

- Radfahren
- Schwimmen
- Laufsport
- Rudern
- Walking / Nordic Walking
- Inlineskaten

Vorsicht aber bei Walking/Nordic Walking. Einfach mit ein paar Skistöcken durchn Wald gehen ist NICHT Nordic Walking. Beliebt ist auch das sogenannte Nordic "Talking".
Bin selber Laufsportler und laufe Marathon und sehe daher recht viele von diesen Walkern. Etwa 90% der Walker / Nordic Walker führen die Technik auf die es dabei eigentlich ankommt völlig falsch aus.
Wer das also wirklich machen will sollte vorher zu einem Verein gehen und sich dort die Technik zeigen lassen. Ansonsten drohen Gesundheitsschäden durch falsche Haltungen !!!


----------



## marion9394 (7. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vorsicht aber bei Walking/Nordic Walking. Einfach mit ein paar Skistöcken durchn Wald gehen ist NICHT Nordic Walking. Beliebt ist auch das sogenannte Nordic "Talking".



mhm, das kenn ich da fliegen dann immer die hanuta packerl hinten raus ;D

klingt ja erstmal komisch, wenn man groggi is sport machen.... aber echt mal probieren! was kann man den als schrecklich unsportlicher mensch fürn anfang nehmen?

also erstmal fang ich mit bungie-jumping ohne seil an, nach einem tag joomla rumtüfteln bin ich nu erstmal voll fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Ich kenn das was du meinst. Da ich ja wie gesagt selber Ausdauersportler bin hab ich nen relativ niedrigen Ruhepuls (~47/min) auch wenn ich sitze. Da werde ich dann auch relativ fix müde da der Kreislauf einfach in den Keller geht und würde mich dann auch am liebsten ins Bett legen.

Aber Abends geh ich dann Laufen und die ersten 5-10min hat man noch son Trägheitsgefühl aber danach merkt man richtig wie man mit jedem Schritt frischer wird. Nach dem Laufen fühl ich mich dann ruhig und erfrischt und vor allem nicht mehr Müde !!!

Probier es am besten aus. Gerade jetzt wo es Tagsüber recht warm ist wirkt nen lockerer Lauf am Abend im Wald/Park wahre wunder.

Womit anfangen ? Mhhh naja Laufen ist die natürliche Bewegungsform des Menschen und dafür braucht man quasi nichts. Lediglich auf gutes Schuhwerk sollte man Acht geben. Wenn du das machen willst läufst du am besten 30min ganz locker. Lauf in dem Tempo, womit du nicht aus der Puste gerätst.Also du musst noch etwa normal sprechen können ansonsten ist das Tempo zu hoch und du überlastest dich. Du darfst dich danach auf keinen Fall ausgepowert fühlen !!!
Wenn du es nicht schaffst 30min durchzulaufen lege Gehpausen ein. Z.b. 10min Laufen, 3min gehen, 10min laufen, 3min gehen, 10min laufen. Kann man auch noch niedriger Ansetzen je nach Fitnessstand und es mit der Zeit dann ausbauen bis man es durchlaufen kann.

Viele finden Laufen auch recht langweilig daher empfehle ich auch direkt mal Mp3 Player oder Laufpartner/partnerinn. Ich lauf immer alleine und genieße die Natur bzw nutze die Zeit um meine innere Ruhe zu finden, also Stressabbau und mal bisl in den eigenen Körper reinhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kannst du auch Radfahren. Da gilt das gleiche. Kein Oma-Fahrstil.
Schwimmen wäre auch ne möglichkeit.

Eigentlich ist es egal was du machst, wichtig ist, das dein Kreislauf mal arbeiten muss. Mach also am besten das was dir am meisten Spass macht.

Gefahr bei Anfängern ist nur die Überbelastung. Viele Anfänger übertreiben es anfangs einfach und überlasten oder überschätzen sich. Damit wirkt man kontraproduktiv und kann zu "Übertraining" führen. D.h. man ist durch eine Überbelastung im Sport permanent müde. 

Schützen kann man sich davor durch den Einsatz einer Pulsuhr, gibts schon für 10&#8364;. Da achtet man dann drauf, das der Puls nicht höher als 80% der maximalen Herzfrequenz geht. Idealerweise sollte er bei 70-80% liegen, wenn man seinen Kreislauf trainieren will. Wenn man nicht weiss wie seine maximale HF ist kann man die Faustformel 220 minus Lebensalter nehmen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2009)

auf alle Fälle nach der Arbeit nicht gleich hinlegen....wennn es gar net anders geht höchstens für 10 min!!!!!!am besten von der Arbeit zum Sport....vlt erstmal zu Fuss irgendwo in die Nähe hin wo man sonst mit dem Auto hinfährt.frische Luft einatmen...hier scheint gerade richtig schön die Sonne)),deswegen bin ich jetzt wech vom PC...viel Spass...


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

Meiner Ansicht nach spielt auch viel Gewohnheit rein.
Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt viel zu schlafen dann "braucht" man auch mehr. Hier hilft eben nur "Umerziehung".

Ansonsten wenn der Schlaf kommt sollte man wirklich schaun dass man was aktiveres tut. Das muss nicht 2 Stunden joggen sein, da reicht auch ne Runde Hausarbeit.

Ansonsten ist es auch erholsam ca. 30 Minuten zu schlafen, dann aber auch aufzustehen. Letzteres ist hier natürlich das große Problem an der Sache.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> klingt ja erstmal komisch, wenn man groggi is sport machen.... aber echt mal probieren! was kann man den als schrecklich unsportlicher mensch fürn anfang nehmen?


Dafür empfehle ich Rad fahren, da kannst Du Dein Tempo und Wege selbst bestimmen. Wenn Dir nach grün ist fährst in den Wald, wenn Dir nach Anstrengung ist suchst Dir nen Hügel oder nen Berg, ansonsten fährst Du einfach immer geradeaus und irgendwann wieder zurück.
Oder Inline Skates fahren, wenn Du welche hast. Empfiehlt sich aber innerorts nur wenn Du bremsen kannst, ansonsten ausserorts wenns gut betonierte Strassen/Wege hat. Feldwege kannst Du wegen den Steinen vergessen.

Edit: Nunja, man merkt das auch bezüglich dem nichts tun: wenn Du Urlaub hast und ne Woche lang zu Hause rumsitzt und nichts tust bist Du eher schlapp und passiv. Wenn Du hingegen viel unterwegs bist, bist Du zwar abends recht müde, tagsüber jedoch topfit.


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

da biste das genaue gegenteil von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja was mir hilft ist geselschaft also TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dan CS oder aenliches mit den besten freunden/freundinen bis zum morgen durchgezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ich alleine spiele und nimand zum reden schreiben hab penn ic schon um 12ein.


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sport treiben ist ein gewaltiger Begriff. Leider wird das meist automatisch mit joggen in Verbindung gebracht und das mögen nicht viele Leute. Dabei ist die Auswahl gewaltig:
> ...
> - Curling
> ...
> ...



Habe ich alles schon gemacht und muss sagen, keines davon ist Wirklich anstrengend.

Curling: Gut wenn man am Besen ist, ist es ein wenig Anstrengend. Ansonsten etwa so anstrengend wie Bowling.
Gold: Golf ist nicht mal Anstrengen ohne Golfwagen. Da geht mal Lieber Wandern
Selgeln: Da macht der Wind ja die ganze Arbeit. Beim Wenden / Halsen muss man etwas kurbeln, aber sonst. Wein Saufen und das das Meer geniessen.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

also ich war auch lange zeit immer bisle müde und bin dann vorm pc oder fernseher eingepennt ;P
najo seit ich wieder ne freundin hab und mit ihr bisle sport mache oder einfach mal aufn balkon gehe bisle shisha rauche und es shcön hab wirkt man schnelll wieder wach
frische luft / duschen / sport hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich heute auch bisle müde bin najo was wohl eher auf das morgen um 4uhr ins bett gehen zurückschliessen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Habe ich alles schon gemacht und muss sagen, keines davon ist Wirklich anstrengend.
> 
> Curling: Gut wenn man am Besen ist, ist es ein wenig Anstrengend. Ansonsten etwa so anstrengend wie Bowling.
> Gold: Golf ist nicht mal Anstrengen ohne Golfwagen. Da geht mal Lieber Wandern
> Selgeln: Da macht der Wind ja die ganze Arbeit. Beim Wenden / Halsen muss man etwas kurbeln, aber sonst. Wein Saufen und das das Meer geniessen.


Es geht auch darum dass man sich körperlich aktiv hält, dazu muss man nicht zwangsläufig rennen.
Curling am Besen ist sogar extrem anstrengend wenn mans intensiv betreibt, aber sowas merkt man ev nur wenn man auf Turniere hin spielt, das kann natürlich sein. Ausserdem läuft man sich da normalerweise auch erst noch warm, etc.
Golf ist halt so ein Naja-Beispiel. Da kommts auf die innere Einstellung an. Wirklich empfehlenswert ists nicht aber besser als gar keinen Sport zu treiben.
Und beim Segeln kommts auch drauf an was für ne Art Gefährt man benutzt. Es gibt auch solche bei denen man relativ viel körperliche Betätigung investiert.

und das waren nur Vorschläge um Alternativen zum Joggen aufzuzeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es geht ja auch darum dass man besser überhaupt was tun soll als faul zu vergammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Vielleicht mal beim Allgemeinen Arzt fragen.

Rauchst du?
Machst du genug Sport?
Liegst du vor deinem PC/laptop?


----------



## marion9394 (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal beim Allgemeinen Arzt fragen.
> 
> Rauchst du?
> Machst du genug Sport?
> Liegst du vor deinem PC/laptop?



Rauchst du? Nope
Machst du genug Sport? nope ;D
Liegst du vor deinem PC/laptop? nur beim dvd gucken im bett oder vorm tv


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Ich kenn dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dass ich nichtmal was dazu mache. Heute Nacht bis fast 4 gezockt, um 14 uhr aufgestanden und den ganzen Tag müde da nichts gemacht...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Rauchst du? Nope
> Machst du genug Sport? nope ;D
> Liegst du vor deinem PC/laptop? nur beim dvd gucken im bett oder vorm tv



Kannst du also im Sitzen schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versuch mal so Lange wie möglich wach zu bleiben und leg dich dabei natürlich nicht hin.

Wenns nicht funktioniert schick ich dir ein Red Bull mit Flügeln ;D


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

"so lange wie möglich wach bleiben"

Was soll das bringen ? Das einzige was man damit erreicht ist das man damit seinen Körper völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt.

Wie gesagt : Nachdem was ich bisher über die TE gehört habe, sitzende Tätigkeit und danach auch keine besondere Aktivität, fehlt ihr einfach die körperliche Aktivität. Sowas kann man mal an nem Sonntag machen aber auf Dauer kann sowas zu Problemen führen. Wenn der Kreislauf permanent im Keller ist kann schon eine kleine Anstrenung zu Herzproblemen führen. Das ist dann so als wenn nen Untrainierter versucht im Fitnessstudio 200Kg zu stemmen. Der Mensch ist ein Bewegungstier und braucht ein gewisses Maß an Aktivität.

Dazu kann absolute Untätigkeit zu Kurzatmigkeit führen, also eine enorme Verkleinerung der Lungen.

Überlegt euch gut was ihr mit eurem Körper macht, der muss noch lange halten !!! Im Alter von 20-30 Jahren legt man den Grundstein wie sein Körper im hohen Alter sein wird!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. April 2009)

Geh zum Artzt und lass dir die Aufputschpillen aus der Galileo-"nicht"-Werbung geben ;D
Die halten einen echt wach, und es hilft, wenn man ein Tag vor der Arbeit anfangen will zu lernen  ^^
Was aber ne echt tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung is, is Angeln ^^
Nein ich meine nicht, die Leute die sich Morgens mitm Stuhl undm kasten an den Fluss hocken, sondern richtige Angler ^^
Da is auch Bewegung dabei ^^ ( Fische Todschlagen, rute auswerfen, zu den Plätzen gehen[ manchmal auch richtige Touren ^^ ] )

mfg


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube die TE sollte erstmal mit etwas "normalem" anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke man sieht gut, das die Möglichkeiten unbegrenzt sind.

Was ich noch empfehlen kann sind Gruppenprogramme wie Body Combat oder Body Attack. Sind quasi moderne Aerobic Programme. Wenn sowas bei jemandem in der Nähe angeboten wird sollte man es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Macht irre viel Spass und macht Topfit dazu !


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> "so lange wie möglich wach bleiben"
> 
> Was soll das bringen ? Das einzige was man damit erreicht ist das man damit seinen Körper völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt.



Genau das will die TE doch erreichen...


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Ja toll dann quält sie sich gegen die Trägheit, die davon kommt das ihr Kreislauf im Keller ist. Damit quält sie sich dann vielleicht aber ist mit Sicherheit keine permanente Lösung, denn das ist eher Stress.

Ich denke die TE sucht ne Lösung wo sie entspannt vor der Glotze sitzen kann ohne wegzunicken.

BTW : Hatte heute auch wieder son Tag. Als ich zuhause war wollte ich mich am liebsten direkt ins Bett legen aber hab meine Laufsachen angezogen und meine Runde gelaufen. Und nu ist dieses Trägheitsgefühl, welches ich den ganzen Tag über hatte wie verschwunden und ich fühle mich putzmunter !


----------



## Francis MacBeth (7. April 2009)

ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die im sitzen arbeiten und im sitzen ihre Freizeit verbringen.
Was mich persönlich alle gemacht hat, körperlich (+15kg) und psychisch, waren knapp 4 Jahre Schichtarbeit.
Lauf~ und Radsport kommt aufgrund meiner Knie nicht in Frage, beim Radfahen ist es spätestens an der Steigung essig deswegen bevor meine Kondition schlapp macht.

Nach meinem Job~ und Wohnungswechsel habe ich vor rund einem Jahr mit TaiChi angefangen und kann es nur empfehlen. Man bewegt sich, es wird Konzentration und Körperbeherrschung geschult, es kann auch richtig anstrengend werden und ein schöner Ausgleich zum trögen Alltag.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. April 2009)

Schonmal was von Freunden gehört?
Die halten einen immer wach.
Ich steh um viertel vor Sechs auf, arbeite bis viertel nach Drei und mach dann was mit Freunden bis 22:00Uhr oder so.
Und ich hab einen seeehr anstrengenden Job....


----------



## Odilion (8. April 2009)

Ich mein, es ist ja eine Sache, dass du viel schläfst, aber dass du nichts findest, was du tun könntest, das ist hart.
Ruf jemanden an, geh mit jemanden ins Kino, treff dich so mit jemanden, ... unternehm halt nach Feierabend mal was.
Und wenn dir das alles nicht weiterhilft, dann ruf mich an und wir leeren ne Flasche Old Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Freunden gehört?
> Die halten einen immer wach.
> Ich steh um viertel vor Sechs auf, arbeite bis viertel nach Drei und mach dann was mit Freunden bis 22:00Uhr oder so.
> Und ich hab einen seeehr anstrengenden Job....


Bedienst du den Hebelm im Stanzwerk? 

HAHA sry der musste sein =P

Na ja ich kenn das Problem ich bin heute beim Arzt im Wartezimmer eingeschlafen und bin sonst auch immer müde. Was mir immer hilft ist die sogenannten "Schocktherapie" D.h. geh an einen unmöglichen Ort (wie ich im Wartezimmer) und schlaf fast ein, im letzten Moment dann weckst du dich auf, dadurch erschrickst du dermassen das Adrenalin freigesetzt wird und du wirst wach. Das mach ich jeden Tag ca 3 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

